

Economist Says Online Advertising Will Grow During Downturn - lawrence
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12684861

======
lawrence
This is consistent with what we are seeing. CPM is actually up for us year
over year, and the seasonal trends remain similar. No rush away from online
advertising yet - though I'm worried about Q1 09.

